# Need some Felt guidance...



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking at buying a 2006 Felt B2 with zipp 404's and full dura ace kit. Was wondering if anyone can let me know on the fit of Felts. How do they run as far as sizing? Any info would be nice. This is my first tri bike seems like a great deal but just want to get it right. Thanks who ever helps me out.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I don,t know about the tri bikes and if the geometries for a manufacturer are similar but for my road bike fit the Felt 56 was the right fit for me whereas on a Trek I would probably fit on a 58. 

I had my Felt fit at my LBS with one of those adjustable fitting bikes and we bounced back and forth between the 56 & 58 before settling on the 56. I think that my height(6'0") and body proportions would put me between 56-58 on other brands also; it would be a matter of the particular mfg's geometry.

Anyway the Felt sizing, for me, ran on the high side, meaning 56 was right vs a 58. This was for a F75, the Z series may have been a little different???


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Out of curiosity, how do you like the F75? I'm thinking of getting one myself in the next month or two so I'll have it for my 2008 riding season. I'm 6'2" and had a fit done at a LBS in November and they put me on a 58.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I love my F75. Have about 1400 miles on it without a problem. Rides and handles great and good vibration dampening compared to my other all alumunum frame bike.

The geometry is a somewhat agressive race type but if this is not to your liking then the Z-series Felts are a little more relaxed. I have read somewhere that some of the Slipstream riders are actually going to the Z geometry???

Anyway, love my F75 and would buy another in a heartbeat.

the F75 has the same frame as the F55 but is about $400 cheaper; difference is the F75 has a mix of 105 and Ultegra components(fine for me) whereas the F55 is all DuraAce.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Sorry to hijack this thread and ask just about the F75 but I guess it still relates to fit...

So when you say the F75 is "a somewhat agressive race type", do you think someone that only rides recreationally and will never race (me), would be uncomfortable on a bike such as the F75 and should instead look to the Z series instead? I do enjoy fast group rides as well as long solos and have improved my form quite a bit over the last couple of years. Just don't want to get a bike that I don't like riding by the middle of the summer.

BTW, I'm currently riding a Giant OCR2.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

When I first bought my F75 I had been riding a Trek 7.3fx. The change was quite drastic for me at first; it almost seemed like I was going to fall over the handlebars.
For you it might not be a big change since you are already used to being on a road bike. My daughter who has been riding a road bike for a few years went to a F75 and loved it from the get-go but she did say that it was a little more of a race position than she was used to on her Fuji.

Anyway I now really like riding my F75. I feel very comfortable on it especially after fiddling a little with the seat location and height.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Typically, the size of any tri bike you purchase will be one size smaller than the road bike you're currently riding ( that's a really general statement, but it's true more often than not). Fit is always important, but even more so on a tri bike. Before purchasing, take time to understand how and why a tri bike fits, and how it should be ridden once you've been fit properly.

When it comes to reach, your humerus bones should be the main support of your upper body, and should be at around 90 degrees in relation to your back angle. You shouldn't have to do anything crazy with the stem length to achieve such a position. A good fit should position you in two to three seat angles so you can feel the difference and choose which is right for you, and then you work on reach based on that seat angle.

Your goal should be to obtain a position in the aero bars that you can maintain for the length of your bike leg, whether it be a tri or TT. The B2 is meant to be ridden in aero bars - you're efficient in the aero position, and a good deal less so out of it. Comfort equals power, but there's Cadillac comfort and Porsche comfort...you're after Porsche comfort.


----------

